# Track Day - Power Steering Fluid Mess



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

So, I was at the track this weekend and noticed after my third session that I was getting alot of splash from the power steering reservoir vent hole. Mine is positioned at about 7 o'clock and I'm guessing that under hard braking the fluid is leaking out and getting spashed around. 

We tried to reposition the cap so the vent hole was in the back, but it is where it is. Does anyone have a solution to prevent this? On my 530i I put an old sock over it to soak it up, but I see this as a "duct tape" solution and would rather resolve it than patch it.

tia,
Jeff


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

We use the sock method on the race car resevoirs.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I just kept wiping up the mess and trying to figure out a permanent solutions.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, there you go! I'll do it too.


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

I've got the same problem, PS fluid was all over my oil cap and intake manifold.


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Had a similar issue on the E36 race car - kept a shop rag tied over the cap to absorb the fluid.

After a recent service on the system, my mechanic recommended keeping the fluid level just *barely* touching the dipstick (it appears that the issue is that under track/race conditions the fluid expands as it heats up). Still enough to have the system work properly, but some room for "expansion". Seems fine so far, and the system (and car, and driver  ) will get a work-out at Sears Point next weekend.

Anyway, something to think about.

Jim


----------

